# The First This Year



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Whereas it can be nice to go out and find a clean healthy kid in the barnyard; I really hate missing a delivery.
We really thought StarryNight would be our first this year. She is all bagged up, cracking when she walks and wider than she is tall.
Still, it was little Twinkle, a very young FF who had just built a small udder and did not look at all ready to go last night; who surprised us with a clean healthy buckling this AM.
He was up and hungry and her placenta has dropped. She has had some choice alfalfa a lot of water and some grain so we are all content.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:ROFL::slapfloor:As usual, Mom had to check out the camera.:ROFL::slapfloor:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, what a cutie!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's adorable! Already posing for the camera.  And good job Twinkle!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww  Very sweet!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! He is a cutie and looks like he has something to say!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on a successful kidding!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Cute!!! Good job mama goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dyana (Mar 16, 2014)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------

